# Schließen-Button bei JTabbedPane?



## pc-world (10. Jun 2008)

Hallo.

Kennt jemand öffentlichen Code, mit dem man einen "Schließen"-Button zu einer JTabbedPane hinzufügen kann?
In der Java-API gibt es ja anscheinend nichts.

Einen in meine Panels hinzuzufügen, wäre erhöhter Aufwand.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, einen Button _*neben *_die Tab-Leiste zu positionieren (_nicht _unter oder über)?


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Jun 2008)

Hier gibts eine ganz schöne Klasse:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=337070&forumID=57

Da ist dann eben in jedem Tab ein X drin.


----------



## pc-world (11. Jun 2008)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier gibts eine ganz schöne Klasse:
> http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=337070&forumID=57
> 
> Da ist dann eben in jedem Tab ein X drin.



Danke, funktioniert **PERFEKT**!


----------

